# Vintage 1953 SCHWINN BLACK PHANTOM Bicycle -Antique Baloon Tire Bike 26"



## tomsjack (Jan 8, 2019)

*Vintage 1953 SCHWINN  BLACK PHANTOM Bicycle -Antique Baloon Tire Bike 26" On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1953-SCHWINN-BLACK-PHANTOM-Bicycle-Antique-Baloon-Tire-Bike-26/153312896366?*


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2019)

Pretty botched up mess for 2K. And where is the kickstand, seller doesn't mention the small detail like it's missing. But it get compliments everywhere it goes.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 9, 2019)

Looks repainted, chainguard looks like ass!


----------



## spoker (Jan 10, 2019)

$1750 to much


----------

